# "Real" racing car scoops....



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys, I've tried searching the site for some information on how to cut out the molded scoops on racing cars, but can't seem to find anything. I have some 1940's 1950's grand prix cars and the scoops are molded solid. I would like to somehow cut out the scoops to have them look more realistic. Has anyone attempted this before? Any ideas?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm... I suppose you could use a small drill bit in a pin vise to drill some holes through the scoop, and then use your X-Acto blade and small files to open them up the rest of the way. At least, that's the approach I take when I want to open up scoops or vents or what have you. How large/small are the scoops? Is it a 1/25 scale car?


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking, but me being lazy arsed, was hoping for a quicker alternative. The cars are the old Smer Lago-Talbot & Alfa Romeo grand prix cars and I believe 1/25 or 1/24 scale. Now, these cars have a hell of a lot of scoops. (google it and you'll see).

I was thinking of pulling off the tip of an old soldering iron, and screwing in an exacto blade. When the soldering iron heats up, the blade heats up and I can melt through the plastic (very, very carefully), and then clean up with files etc. I don't know if it will work, but it's theoretically feasible. 

What do you guys think? Reckon it will work?

Any other alternatives?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

aussiecylon said:


> I was thinking of pulling off the tip of an old soldering iron, and screwing in an exacto blade. When the soldering iron heats up, the blade heats up and I can melt through the plastic (very, very carefully), and then clean up with files etc. I don't know if it will work, but it's theoretically feasible.


Purchasing a soldering iron with a hot knife attachment is probably a better idea than trying to cobble one together. I've never used a hot knife myself so I don't know how precisely you can cut with it.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

The hot knife would make the edges of the plastic curl, adding more work because when the plastic becomes that hot, it also becomes very hard. The drill and X-acto method that whiskey described is actually the best way, and easiest by comparison.


----------



## chippmunk53 (Oct 9, 2013)

Micro-Mark offers a hot knife/soldering iron in their catalog, item #17107. I have used hot knives, and unless you find one that has a short heating element, they are pretty clumsy to use. Making small, precision cuts is nearly impossible, they will melt the plastic you are cutting, and displace it right along the "kerf" or cut edge. Instructions will say, "Don't push the tool in too far, let the tip of the blade do the cutting." But unfortunately, that is the coolest area of the blade, and when it finally does get warm enough to work, it gives up its heat very quickly.

An alternative would be a Dremel tool with a very small burr or cutting mill. But work slowly, so you don't take too much material, or heat up the plastic you are trying to save.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

That hot knife is exactly what I had in mind. Thanks for the input.


----------

